# Diablo 3 Collectors Edition, Neu &amp; OVP Deusche Version



## Irae (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir die CE in über 30 Läden bestellt und wurde von 10 Läden beliefert . Nach exzessivem D3 Genuß mache ich mich nun mal daran die Liquidität auf die ich solange verzichtet habe mal wieder aufzubauen 

Eine CE bleibt bei mir, die anderen (9) würde ich also gerne verkaufen. Habe ja lang genug auf das Geld verzichtet *g.
Alle sind noch verschweißt und somit nichts entnommen. Ich werde hier gleich auch ein Bild einstellen.

Ich denke hier im Forum kann ich dem ein oder anderen damit eine Freude machen. Bei Amazon, Ebay und Co sind sie ja deutlich teurer ...

Es handelt sich um deutsche Ware, kein Import oder sonst was!

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/20120606174626slzenmgkud.jpg

Preis pro CE:
135€ + Versand bei Überweisung
135€ bei Abholung
140€ + Versand bei Paypal (da fallen dann ja Gebühren an)

Referenzen:
Ich habe im Hardwareluxx 165 Bewertungen (h²O)
Im P3D unter gleichem Namen 50 Bewertungen
Sowie einen Ebayaccount mit 82 Bewertungen

Ich stehe namentlich im Telefonbuch (Seit über 15 Jahren -> Eigenheim)..


----------



## Keksautomat (6. Juni 2012)

Und das beste ist, du bekommst die alle zu deinem gefragten Preis weg.. wie erbärmlich.


----------



## Irae (6. Juni 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Und das beste ist, du bekommst die alle zu deinem gefragten Preis weg.. wie erbärmlich.


Ja davon gehe ich aus immerhin liege ich deutlich unterm Marktpreis.

Was daran erbärmlich ist verstehe ich allerdings weniger. Ich bin das Risiko eingegangen das sie ggf. in größerer Menge produziert worden wäre und ich hier auf über 30 Spielen sitzen geblieben wäre. Desweiteren habe ich einen mittleren 4-stelligen Betrag teilweise monatelang vorgestreckt und durfte ebenfalls 9 mal hohe Shop-Versandkosten blechen... Fast alle Shops haben mich nämlich am Tag der Bestellung belastet und nicht bei Auslieferung...

Sei doch froh das ich sie hier deutlich unterm Marktpreis anbiete...

Ich selber wäre froh gewesen, wenn ich leer ausgegangen wäre. Ich hätte auch deutlich mehr bezahlt. Diablo ist einfach das Spiel!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

Er meinte sicher eher erbärmlich für die, die soviel zahlen "nur" wegen einer so einer Edition 


Und nebenbei: du bist am Rande einer gewerblichen Tätigkeit, ich hoffe das ist Dir klar ^^


----------



## Irae (6. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Er meinte sicher eher erbärmlich für die, die soviel zahlen "nur" wegen einer so einer Edition
> 
> 
> Und nebenbei: du bist am Rande einer gewerblichen Tätigkeit, ich hoffe das ist Dir klar ^^


 Das glaube ich kaum, da ich als Student niemals an die Grenze kommen werde wo steuern bezahlt werden müssen .
Nunja die D3 Edition ist sicher einer der besten CE's die es bislang gab auch der ingame Inhalt ist aufjedenfall einzigartig.

Ich habe mich bei jedem Spiel geärgert nicht die CE gekauft zu haben, diese steigt im Wert, das eigentliche Spiel fällt.


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Juni 2012)

Irae schrieb:


> Das glaube ich kaum, da ich als Student niemals an die Grenze kommen werde wo steuern bezahlt werden müssen .
> Nunja die D3 Edition ist sicher einer der besten CE's die es bislang gab auch der ingame Inhalt ist aufjedenfall einzigartig.
> 
> Ich habe mich bei jedem Spiel geärgert nicht die CE gekauft zu haben, diese steigt im Wert, das eigentliche Spiel fällt.


 
Sagtest du nicht du hast seit 15 Jahren ein Eigenheim - ergo ewiger Student??? 

Was du hier machst, ist mit der Diablo Collector´s Edition Geld verdienen zu wollen. Der EK lag bei 99 EUR inkl Steuer. Du verkaufst privat für nen Preis von 140 + Versand machst also pro Spiel 41 EUR Gewinn und durch den Privatverkauf musst du nicht mal ne Steuer abdrücken - ey wenn das nicht erbärmlich ist. Ich würde dir eine abkaufen aber max. 99 EUR inkl. Versand. Mehr ist das Teil auch nicht wert. Wenn jetzt irgendjemand mein er müsse den Preis hochtreiben, wie es halt auf Ebay passiert, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln über die Dummheit derer dir da horende Summen für ausgeben. 

Ich habe selber zwei CE und hab sie hier mal eine für 600 EUR eingestellt weil ich sehen wollte ob es wirklich Menschen gibt, die so blind sind wegen einem Computerspiel. Und nein ich hätte sie niemandem für 600 EUR verkauft - weil ich es pers. absolut verwerflich finde jemanden so auszunutzen!


----------



## Irae (7. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Sagtest du nicht du hast seit 15 Jahren ein Eigenheim - ergo ewiger Student???
> 
> Was du hier machst, ist mit der Diablo Collector´s Edition Geld verdienen zu wollen. Der EK lag bei 99 EUR inkl Steuer. Du verkaufst privat für nen Preis von 140 + Versand machst also pro Spiel 41 EUR Gewinn und durch den Privatverkauf musst du nicht mal ne Steuer abdrücken - ey wenn das nicht erbärmlich ist. Ich würde dir eine abkaufen aber max. 99 EUR inkl. Versand. Mehr ist das Teil auch nicht wert. Wenn jetzt irgendjemand mein er müsse den Preis hochtreiben, wie es halt auf Ebay passiert, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln über die Dummheit derer dir da horende Summen für ausgeben.
> 
> Ich habe selber zwei CE und hab sie hier mal eine für 600 EUR eingestellt weil ich sehen wollte ob es wirklich Menschen gibt, die so blind sind wegen einem Computerspiel. Und nein ich hätte sie niemandem für 600 EUR verkauft - weil ich es pers. absolut verwerflich finde jemanden so auszunutzen!


Ich wohne in einer Einliegerwohnung im Haus meiner alten Herren.
99€incl ist klar ich bin doch nicht blöd ich habe ewig auf mein Geld verzichtet hatte viel Arbeit mit X bestellungen und der Überwachung das das Geld wieder kommt oder die Ware und war enormen Risiko ausgesetzt. In anderen Portalen gibts das Teil für 170-200€ da verkaufe ich es dir doch nicht unter meinem Einkaufspreis mit 99incl.

Entweder du zahlst deutlich unter Marktpreis bei mir oder du bekommst halt keine ganz einfach.

Außerdem verlange ich 135 und nicht 140 (Paypal Geldabzug finanziere ich dir sicher nicht!).

Dein Topic habe ich gelesen und das war ganz und gar kein Test ...

Es ist echt der Wahnsinn das sich die ganzen Neider immer zu Wort melden müssen aber mal ein Wort verlieren ala. nett das du nicht auch für 170-200 verkaufst bleibt aus.. jaja.

Wieso sollte sie jemand für unter EK abgeben wenn sie in Ebay und CO für das doppelte gehandelt werden, derjenige ewig auf sein Geld verzichtet hat und noch dazu glück hatte. Kopf -> Wand


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Juni 2012)

Irae schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einer Einliegerwohnung im Haus meiner alten Herren.
> 99€incl ist klar ich bin doch nicht blöd ich habe ewig auf mein Geld verzichtet hatte viel Arbeit mit X bestellungen und der Überwachung das das Geld wieder kommt oder die Ware und war enormen Risiko ausgesetzt. In anderen Portalen gibts das Teil für 170-200€ da verkaufe ich es dir doch nicht unter meinem Einkaufspreis mit 99incl.
> 
> Entweder du zahlst deutlich unter Marktpreis bei mir oder du bekommst halt keine ganz einfach.
> ...


 
Also, du hast selber gesagt, dass du die Teile vorbestellt hast. Ist ja total normal das ein Mensch 10 mal die Collector´s Edition von Diablo 3 vorbestellt  Zum Zeitpunkt der Vorbestellung waren die Collector´s Edition in jedem Shop für 99 EUR Festpreis oder günstiger angeboten worden. So nur weil du halt 10 mal eine CE bestellt hast möchtest du noch für den Aufwand entschädigt werden`? OMFG *lol* Das ist doch deine Sache ob du die 10 mal bestellt... Aber noch viel besser finde ich dass du schreibst du hättest ja ein enormes Risiko auf dich genommen. Ne is klar bei was für Shops hast du denn bestellt in China oder Thailand? Dann hast du aber sicher nicht mal die 99EUR für die CE´s bezahlt... womit deine Marge ja wieder steigen würde. Aber das mit dem Risiko... ich meine Fernabsatzgesetz und Widerrufsrecht bei Online Bestellungen und so... ne also bitte *lol* 

Weisst du, ich glaube nicht, dass du auf dein Geld verzichtet hast, du hattest wahrscheinlich einfach zu viel davon und dachtest dir ey ich bestell die Collector´s 10x und verscheuer sie dann an irgend nen Dummen mit 30 EUR Gewinn... weil ja einfach jedes Blizzard Spiel im Wert gestiegen ist bzw. die Preise recht lange recht hoch sind... 

Wieso sollte ich auf jemanden neidisch sein, der sich 10 mal eine Collector´s Editon von Diablo3 kauft? Ausserdem wenn du Paypal anbietest, hast du auch die Gebühren zu tragen, die trägt nämlich immer der Verkäufer .-- ausserdem 5 EUR Paypal *lol* da geht ja auch wieder was ins eigene Sackerl.... Die Gebühren sind nämlich 1,9%+ 0,35EUR und das sind nur 2,91 EUR bei 135EUR *rofl_

2 EUR also mal einfach so einkassieren macht bei 9 CE´s auch wieder 18EUR Oh man.... 

Soso mein Topich war also kein Test? Was macht dich da so sicher? 

Ausserdem würde ich nie bei jemanden kaufen der erst seit 2 Tagen im Forum registriert ist.  Wieso verkaufst du deine 9 CE´s denn nicht auf den von dir genannten Portalen? Ebay, Amazon? Ich meine laut deinen "Referenzen" hast du doch schon zumindest die "Accounts" um dort zu verkaufen...


----------



## Kreon (7. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Wieso verkaufst du deine 9 CE´s denn nicht auf den von dir genannten Portalen? Ebay, Amazon? Ich meine laut deinen "Referenzen" hast du doch schon zumindest die "Accounts" um dort zu verkaufen...



Vielleicht weil bei ebay die Teile auch schon für unter 130 Euro + Versand weggehen und er somit den "goldenen" Zeitpunkt verpasst hat, wo man noch an die 200 Euro dafür verlangen konnte.


----------



## Irae (7. Juni 2012)

Unterlass es weiter zu posten du Depp ich möchte Paypal nicht unterstützen und deswegen ist Abholung und Überweisung günstiger.


Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also, du hast selber gesagt, dass du die Teile vorbestellt hast. Ist ja total normal das ein Mensch 10 mal die Collector´s Edition von Diablo 3 vorbestellt  Zum Zeitpunkt der Vorbestellung waren die Collector´s Edition in jedem Shop für 99 EUR Festpreis oder günstiger angeboten worden. So nur weil du halt 10 mal eine CE bestellt hast möchtest du noch für den Aufwand entschädigt werden`? OMFG *lol* Das ist doch deine Sache ob du die 10 mal bestellt... Aber noch viel besser finde ich dass du schreibst du hättest ja ein enormes Risiko auf dich genommen. Ne is klar bei was für Shops hast du denn bestellt in China oder Thailand? Dann hast du aber sicher nicht mal die 99EUR für die CE´s bezahlt... womit deine Marge ja wieder steigen würde. Aber das mit dem Risiko... ich meine Fernabsatzgesetz und Widerrufsrecht bei Online Bestellungen und so... ne also bitte *lol*
> 
> Weisst du, ich glaube nicht, dass du auf dein Geld verzichtet hast, du hattest wahrscheinlich einfach zu viel davon und dachtest dir ey ich bestell die Collector´s 10x und verscheuer sie dann an irgend nen Dummen mit 30 EUR Gewinn... weil ja einfach jedes Blizzard Spiel im Wert gestiegen ist bzw. die Preise recht lange recht hoch sind...
> 
> ...


----------



## Irae (7. Juni 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil bei ebay die Teile auch schon für unter 130 Euro + Versand weggehen und er somit den "goldenen" Zeitpunkt verpasst hat, wo man noch an die 200 Euro dafür verlangen konnte.


 
Komisch das bei den Sofortkaufangeboten von 175€ +6,90€ Versand exemplare gekauft werden von Privatleuten.
Es handelt sich hier um versiegelte Ware wo nichts entnommen wurde.

Jeder der jetzt noch postet ohne Kaufinteresse zu haben kann das getrost lassen. Ich kann die Exemplare auch deutlich teurer verkaufen und bin in keinerlei Zugzwang. CE's gewinnen ehreblich an Wert in den Folgemonaten (war immer so!)


----------



## Ketchup33 (7. Juni 2012)

Irae schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bei jedem Spiel geärgert nicht die CE gekauft zu haben, diese steigt im Wert, das eigentliche Spiel fällt.



Hmm, alleine schon der Gedanke, eine Ware mit Hinblick auf eine Wertsteigerung und einen möglicherweise gewinnbringenden Verkauf einzukaufen, ist ein erstes Indiz, dass möglicherweise eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit vorliegt. Steuern hin oder her. Es geht auch um Gewährleistung, Risiko beim Versand etc. pp.. 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Irae schrieb:


> Das glaube ich kaum, da ich als Student niemals an die Grenze kommen werde wo steuern bezahlt werden müssen .


 Es geht bei der Beurteilung der Gewerblichkeit nicht um Dein persönliches Jahreseinkommen, sondern um die Tätigkeit an sich - selbst wenn Du just for Fun zB selbstgeschnitzte Holzfiguren für nen Cent + 4€ Versand per Hermespaket anbietest und damit sogar rechnerisch Verlust machst, wärst Du ab einer bestimmten Verhaltensweise, Zahl an Verkäufen usw. gewerblich einzustufen.

Es geht dabei auch gar nicht mal um Steuern, sondern wenn Du Pech hast, kann Dir ein gewerblicher Anbieter eben eine fette Abmahnung zusenden, da Du gewerblich handelst, aber die gewerblichen Pflichten nicht erfüllst, deswegen einen Vorteil gegenüber angemeldeten Gewerbebetriebenden hast. So eine Abmahnung wäre dann auch rechtmäßig, und so was bewegts sich dann nicht nur um Breich von ein paar Euro...  Das sag ich nicht, um dich zu ärgern, sondern damit du nichts falsch machst.


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Juni 2012)

gewerbe liegt dann vor, wenn du eine dauerhafte gewinnerzielungsabsicht hast... davon würde ich nicht ausgehen. das ganze wäre dann eher ein privatverkauf mit spekulatinsgewinnen. 

bis 600€ gewinn pro jahr steuerfrei, danach greift die abgeltungssteuer. vergleichbar mit gewinnen (und verrechenbar mit solchen) aus aktien.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Juni 2012)

Wer hätte das gedacht? Aber ich muss *Crysisheld* zu 100% zustimmen. 

Wie ist das hier eigentlich geregelt? Darf man hier im Forum mit Gewinnabsicht verkaufen?
Ich kenne es z.B. nur vom Luxx usw wo das verboten ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juni 2012)

Ketchup33 schrieb:


> Hmm, alleine schon der Gedanke, eine Ware mit Hinblick auf eine Wertsteigerung und einen möglicherweise gewinnbringenden Verkauf einzukaufen, ist ein erstes Indiz, dass möglicherweise eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit vorliegt. Steuern hin oder her. Es geht auch um Gewährleistung, Risiko beim Versand etc. pp..
> 
> Gruß, Thomas


 Bei Privatverkäufen gibt es keine Gewähr.  Und gewerblich ist es schon deshalb nicht, da der TE nach eigenen Angaben die Ware nicht bei Großhändlern eingekauft hat.
Niemand der gewerblich tätig ist, kauft bei "normalen" Shops zu diesen Preisen ein.

Ärgert euch nicht über die Verkäufer, denn es sind die Käufer die bereit sind solche Summen hin zulegen und die das Ganze erst ermöglichen bzw. die Limitierung dieser Edition führt zu diesem katastrophalen Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei Privatverkäufen gibt es keine Gewähr.  Und gewerblich ist es schon deshalb nicht, da der TE nach eigenen Angaben die Ware nicht bei Großhändlern eingekauft hat.
> Niemand der gewerblich tätig ist, kauft bei "normalen" Shops zu diesen Preisen ein.
> 
> Ärgert euch nicht über die Verkäufer, denn es sind die Käufer die bereit sind solche Summen hin zulegen und die das Ganze erst ermöglichen bzw. die Limitierung dieser Edition führt zu diesem katastrophalen Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.


 
Falsch! Er verkauft ja nicht eine sondern 9 CE´s. Es ist egal ob er sagt, es sei privat. Er hat dadurch, dass er kein Gewerbe betreibt Vorteile gegenüber gewerbetreibenden Händlern, die auch mehr als eine CE verkaufen. Er muss seinen Gewinn den er macht nicht versteuern, ein Gewerbetreibender schon und das ist der Punkt. Aber egal, ich glaub der TE hat gemerkt, dass er hier wohl nichts gewinnbringend verkaufen wird


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Falsch! Er verkauft ja nicht eine sondern 9 CE´s. Es ist egal ob er sagt, es sei privat. Er hat dadurch, dass er kein Gewerbe betreibt Vorteile gegenüber gewerbetreibenden Händlern, die auch mehr als eine CE verkaufen...


 Ich werde jetzt nicht tiefer ins Detail gehen, aber als Privatverkäufer überwiegen die Nachteile deutlich. Alleine der Unterschied bei den Einkaufspreisen und die ganzen Dinge die man Steuerlich anrechnen lassen kann, sind bereits große Nachteile.

Wenn er die 9 Stück für 140 Euro verkauft, dann sind das insgesamt ca. 360 Euro Gewinn, das wäre dann noch unterhalb einer monatlichen Einnahme eines Minijobs.

Und beim Verkauf ist es ganz und gar nicht egal ob jemand angibt es sei ein Privatverkauf, ganz im Gegenteil, das ist entscheidend. Jedem Käufer sollte dann eigentlich klar sein, dass er keinen Garantieanspruch auf die Ware hat, sollte diese Mängel aufweisen.


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Falsch! Er verkauft ja nicht eine sondern 9 CE´s. Es ist egal ob er sagt, es sei privat. Er hat dadurch, dass er kein Gewerbe betreibt Vorteile gegenüber gewerbetreibenden Händlern, die auch mehr als eine CE verkaufen. Er muss seinen Gewinn den er macht nicht versteuern, ein Gewerbetreibender schon und das ist der Punkt. Aber egal, ich glaub der TE hat gemerkt, dass er hier wohl nichts gewinnbringend verkaufen wird


 
Falsch! das währe so, wenn er den ein gewerbe betreiben würde... das liegt aber nur vor, wenn er langfristige gewinnerzielungsabsichten hätte. die hat er aber nicht, sein angebot ist auf eben diese 9 exemplare begrenzt.

das er trotzdem gewinn erwirtschaftet hat nichts damit zu tun, ob er ein gewerbe betreibt, oder nicht... das sind die sogenannten "spekulativen gewinne aus privatverkäufen" guckst du u.a. da: EStG - Einzelnorm

und ich revidiere meine aussage von gestern, die gewinne sind dann (ab 600€) dem einkommen gleichzusetzen und nicht mit der abgeltungssteuer ab zu gelten.

also: gewerbe ziemlich sicher nein. es passiert öfter, das das finanzamt einem den status des gewerbetreibenden aberkennt, als das es einem dazu zwingt eines anzumelden.
steuer: nur wenn du mehr als 600€ gewinn realisierst.

wenn du aber 9 gleiche artikel bei ebay einstellst kannst du davon ausgehen das das finanzamt dich mal anruft. wenn du das denen aber erklärst, und auch nahe legst, das du kein gewerbe treiben willst, und sich das nur so ergeben hat.... das wird schon gut gehen.


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Juni 2012)

Wenn dich Ebay nicht vorher abmahnt, bzw. ein Händler es meldet, denn 9 mal der gleiche Artikel ist kein Privatverkauf mehr.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das ganze generell gesehen ein wenig unfair gegenüber denen, die keine CE mehr erwischt haben und jetzt im Nachhinein halt auch mehr ausgeben.

Ich hatte selber 4 Exemplare bestellt, bei 2 versch. Shops - auf Amazon gabs dann eine Preisreduzierung und die anderen beiden habe ich storniert.
Jeweils eine für mich und meinen Bruder hab ich von Amazon genommen und über die anderen 2 haben sich wohl Leute gefreut, die doch noch eine zum Normalpreis bekommen haben.


----------

